# Birth Certificate for Australia migration



## PSundar (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,
I'm applying for Australia Skilled Migration and have come to a point where my birth certificates are required. I don't have one and want to know if i can submit alternate documents as proof of birth - passport, letter from consulate etc., I hold an Indian passport.

Please share your experiences. Any response will be appreciated.

Cheers
Prasanna


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You are able to submit other documents as proof of identity but if you are from a country where birth certificates are issued as a norm, then the CO will request this later on.

I did not submit my birth certificate and my CO requested this. However, everyone is issued with a birth certificate in Seychelles, so it was fairly easy to supply mine.

I can't comment about India and will let someone else comment but if it is required and you are able to get one, I guess you have enough time to get one from now until CO allocation, provided that you have submitted alternative proof of identity with your application.


----------



## PSundar (Dec 14, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> You are able to submit other documents as proof of identity but if you are from a country where birth certificates are issued as a norm, then the CO will request this later on.
> 
> I did not submit my birth certificate and my CO requested this. However, everyone is issued with a birth certificate in Seychelles, so it was fairly easy to supply mine.
> 
> I can't comment about India and will let someone else comment but if it is required and you are able to get one, I guess you have enough time to get one from now until CO allocation, provided that you have submitted alternative proof of identity with your application.



Thanks Mate. Very quick response and appreciate the details.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

They're not just looking for proof of birth. They also want proof of your parents details which are usually on your birth certificate. I've read in the past people in India using something that might have been called a family book?


----------



## PSundar (Dec 14, 2011)

_shel said:


> They're not just looking for proof of birth. They also want proof of your parents details which are usually on your birth certificate. I've read in the past people in India using something that might have been called a family book?


Thanks for that info, appreciate it. Well, do you know if for my proof of birth i can use another document than my birth certificate? for one, if i have to get a birth certificate it has to be applied for in India, and i've been living abroad for a few years now.


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

1) School leaving certificate

2) Ration card for showing both parents name.



PSundar said:


> Thanks for that info, appreciate it. Well, do you know if for my proof of birth i can use another document than my birth certificate? for one, if i have to get a birth certificate it has to be applied for in India, and i've been living abroad for a few years now.


----------



## PSundar (Dec 14, 2011)

RakeshPatel said:


> 1) School leaving certificate
> 
> 2) Ration card for showing both parents name.


Thanks Rakesh. That info is quite useful.


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

*Documents Accepted in Lieu of Birth Certificate for Indians:*

Hi PSundar,

In India, a birth certificate is mandatory who born on or after 26 January 1989. If you born before this date the CO will not ask for a birth certificate as these periods those were not issued for all citizens. 

While applying for Australian Migration, in addition to your passport bio data page, you have to support your date of birth confirmation by a statutory declaration made in a plain paper with your signature stating that your country did not issue a birth certificate for you. This will work as my case.

Hope this information will be helpful to you.


----------



## PSundar (Dec 14, 2011)

Abumubeen said:


> Hi PSundar,
> 
> In India, a birth certificate is mandatory who born on or after 26 January 1989. If you born before this date the CO will not ask for a birth certificate as these periods those were not issued for all citizens.
> 
> ...


That was a very meticulous response. Thanks heaps for the details. I'll use my passport and a declaration paper notarized.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

1989?? it was mandatory after 1970 i think, but most people did not know and never bothered actually registering the child's birth. I did not have my birth certificate, all I did was I gave an affidavit from my side stating my DOB and another one form my parents stating the same and supported it with a hospital Birth certificate (not registered so it is hardly counted as one), My passport and School 10th certificate with my DOB on it. I do not suggest giving a stat dec if you are not sure about the law, check first, if it was 1989 then you can but dont write things if you are not sure


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> 1989?? it was mandatory after 1970 i think, but most people did not know and never bothered actually registering the child's birth. I did not have my birth certificate, all I did was I gave an affidavit from my side stating my DOB and another one form my parents stating the same and supported it with a hospital Birth certificate (not registered so it is hardly counted as one), My passport and School 10th certificate with my DOB on it. I do not suggest giving a stat dec if you are not sure about the law, check first, if it was 1989 then you can but dont write things if you are not sure


Yes the registration ACT came in to existence from 1969!


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> 1989?? it was mandatory after 1970 i think, but most people did not know and never bothered actually registering the child's birth. I did not have my birth certificate, all I did was I gave an affidavit from my side stating my DOB and another one form my parents stating the same and supported it with a hospital Birth certificate (not registered so it is hardly counted as one), My passport and School 10th certificate with my DOB on it. I do not suggest giving a stat dec if you are not sure about the law, check first, if it was 1989 then you can but dont write things if you are not sure


Do we need to show so many documents for date of birth proof?

My application is currently in process and hoping to get CO sometime in April or so and I have only attached my passport first page as date of birth proof.I though of adding 10th Marksheet as well but problem is that my 10th Marksheet is in Hindi so there was an issue of translation especially here in USA.

Can anyone please advice if passport page is sufficient.May be recent successful applicants can list what exactly they supplied as date of birth proof, especially from India.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Mandhani

If you want there are a lot of translators who will do everything over emails and mail you the final document scanned. I got it done form Delhi, i transferred the money to their account, just 500 INR and they did it in no time. (i think took a couple of days, linguamartindia was the name of the company, look them up.. Incase the CO asks for further proofs you can get the translation done and get an affidavit made as well..


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Mandhani
> 
> If you want there are a lot of translators who will do everything over emails and mail you the final document scanned. I got it done form Delhi, i transferred the money to their account, just 500 INR and they did it in no time. (i think took a couple of days, linguamartindia was the name of the company, look them up.. Incase the CO asks for further proofs you can get the translation done and get an affidavit made as well..


Thanks Anj.

Can anyone else from India share their experience as what document were submitted as proof for date of birth?


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

*Indian Birth Certificate Clarification:*

Hi Anj,

Thank you for your advice. I agree with your statement that one should give information only if they know well about the particular rule and law. For your kind information, though I am newbie to this forum, I conceived my migration decision back in February 2009 and since then I made a lot of research to prepare my documents as I applied myself without appointing an agent. My long journey continued since then until my visa was granted on 16.03.2011. In this mean time I gathered a large amount of information about the migration application process.

I even did not get any outsiders help on submitting my application but the DIAC’s website Department of Immigration & Citizenship. We can find any information we want with regard to our application and documentation. 

The case officers are not stick to any particular document for any proof. The department has listed the acceptable documents for each category. And the case officers are accepting any combination from those lists which they deem relevant. As I well said in my above reply that example was given from my own case where I supported my date of birth in my online application, along with the bio data page of my passport I submitted a scanned color copy of my PG Transfer Certificate and a declaration from my side as I mentioned in my above reply in a plain A4 paper. I did not even notarize it as it was not advised in the department’s website. Finally it was accepted without any additional documents requested.

I don’t know about your case. But, usually if someone applies through agents, they are making the documentation process very complex to justify their amount of fees charged.

I agree with you and Jair (Another member who replied to the thread) that the Registration of Births and Deaths Act 1969 stipulates the importance of registering the birth and death of Indian citizens also it widely elaborates the governance structure of the department nationwide and this act came into force in India with effect from different dates in 1970 at different States. Please refer the below link for details:

Registration of Births and Deaths Act 1969

But in my above reply, I did not mention about the existence of law but I stated about the compulsory requirement of a birth certificate to perform any governmental procedures in India. For example one cannot even apply for a passport in India without a birth certificate issued by a municipal office who born on or after 26.01.1989. One can refer this in the following link: 

Document Check list

(Please refer the N.B Given under b. Proof of Date of Birth)

I myself born in 1973 (after 1970) but I was able to apply and get my passport by submitting my Transfer Certificate and also my parents were able to include my name in the family card, admit into the school and apply for electoral identity card for me. But, I could not do it for my children now without a birth certificate. That is the difference.

I hope the above details will justify my statement.

Cheers





anj1976 said:


> 1989?? it was mandatory after 1970 i think, but most people did not know and never bothered actually registering the child's birth. I did not have my birth certificate, all I did was I gave an affidavit from my side stating my DOB and another one form my parents stating the same and supported it with a hospital Birth certificate (not registered so it is hardly counted as one), My passport and School 10th certificate with my DOB on it. I do not suggest giving a stat dec if you are not sure about the law, check first, if it was 1989 then you can but dont write things if you are not sure


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Lots of helpful information. Thanks to Anj and Abs and all for sharing! 

We've uploaded all possible documents that could be useful - passport, birth certificate, college leaving certificate. I had my birth certificate in my mother-tongue, so we had to go to the local municipal corporation in my native and get an English copy printed. But that was for the DIAC application. 

For the skills assessment, we provided just my passport and college leaving certificate as proof-of-birth. We weren't required to provide a statutory declaration.


----------



## PSundar (Dec 14, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> 1989?? it was mandatory after 1970 i think, but most people did not know and never bothered actually registering the child's birth. I did not have my birth certificate, all I did was I gave an affidavit from my side stating my DOB and another one form my parents stating the same and supported it with a hospital Birth certificate (not registered so it is hardly counted as one), My passport and School 10th certificate with my DOB on it. I do not suggest giving a stat dec if you are not sure about the law, check first, if it was 1989 then you can but dont write things if you are not sure


Thanks for your response. I have my passport and School certificates and i may have to get an affidavit in that case if as you mentioned above along with one from my parents. Very corroborative to what i was looking for. Appreciate your help.


----------

